# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Vancouver Aquarium  breeds panamanian golden frogs !

## Lynn

Atelopus zeteki 


Vancouver Aquarium breeds near-extinct Panamanian golden frogs - The Globe and Mail


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/...ticle17705137/

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Ryan

> Atelopus zeteki 
> 
> 
> Vancouver Aquarium breeds near-extinct Panamanian golden frogs - The Globe and Mail
> 
> 
> Video: Species of frog thought to be extinct successfully bred at Vancouver Aquarium - The Globe and Mail


 Awesome!!! i love the VQ aquarium! they are
 one of the more dedicated aquariums to frogs i know of

----------

